# How to modify a castnet with Duct tape ?



## olsteve

Georgia has recently made it legal to modify castnets with duct tape to make them more effective. 
Can anyone tell me how to do this?
Thanks in advance,
Olsteve


----------



## sandollr

olsteve said:


> Georgia has recently made it legal to modify castnets with duct tape to make them more effective.
> Can anyone tell me how to do this?
> Thanks in advance,
> Olsteve


Two questions ..

1. Who is Georgia??

2. Are you serious??


----------



## Sunbeam

Now you have mt attention. Hope you get a procedure.


----------



## boom!

http://www.savannahnow.com/node/286851

BRUNSWICK - Cast net anglers will catch a break under new Georgia laws governing the commercial and recreational harvest of food shrimp.
Georgia's commercial and recreational shrimping season is expected to open in mid-June. Because of the drought conditions, the shrimp will stay up in the estuaries at least until then, or until rain triggers their migration offshore, said Spud Woodward, assistant director of the Georgia Department of Natural Resources Coastal Resources Division in Brunswick.
Effective immediately, however, is an overhaul of the state's shrimping regulations signed into law Tuesday by Gov. Sonny Perdue.
The revisions simplify and clarify the state's previously convoluted regulations. They result from a two-year process involving commercial and recreational cast net shrimpers, commercial trawler operators, environmental activists and Natural Resources biologists.
State Rep. Cecily Hill, R-St. Marys, sponsored the legislation revising the regulations. The revisions reflect state shrimp population research data as well as information gathered from shrimpers during a series of public meetings, and responses to an Internet survey conducted by the department.
"The changes ... will help eliminate conflict in Georgia's shrimp fishery while promoting a balanced and responsible use of this public resource," Woodward said.
Recreational and commercial cast net shrimpers benefit the most from the changes. They are being allowed to use modified cast nets.
*Modified nets commonly have duct tape along the edges or incorporate lawn chair webbing. Such modifications help keep the net open longer as it sinks through the water, which allows it to catch more shrimp.*
"I expect we will see an increase in the number of cast-netters now that we're allowing modified nets. In the past a lot of people got out of cast-netting because they couldn't use those nets," Woodward said.
By law, only 200 commercial cast net shrimping licenses are available each year. The licenses are awarded by an annual lottery, which this year is scheduled for the end of the month. Historically, about 100 licenses are used each year, said Doug Haymans, Coastal Resources Division special projects coordinator.
"There were 82 [active] commercial cast net licenses in 2006 ... I expect we will see all 200 licenses used this year," Haymans said.
Recreational cast-netters don't need a license in Georgia, the law states.
Most cast net shrimping typically is done in the late summer and fall in Georgia.
Trawler operators have opposed the use of modified cast nets. Shrimp trawlers are banned from the sounds.
Trawler operators contend that shrimp in the sounds frequented by cast-netters often spend the winter in deep water to stay warm. Those shrimp breed and fuel the shrimping industry. Because modified cast nets allow more shrimp to be caught, the population could be over-fished, they have said.
Although a modified cast net increases the efficiency of fishing, it doesn't guarantee a cast-netter will harvest the limit each time. The shrimp population also is protected, because the Natural Resources commissioner by law has the authority to shut down the industry within 24 hours if necessary, Woodward said.


----------



## olsteve

*Thanks boomgoon*

Thanks for the info. It was helpful and informative. Best wishes and good fishing to ya! As for the replies by sandollr & sunbeam, I'll say this. Everything in Texas may be bigger... Including the JERKS !!!


----------



## boom!

olsteve said:


> Thanks for the info. It was helpful and informative. Best wishes and good fishing to ya! As for the replies by sandollr & sunbeam, I'll say this. Everything in Texas may be bigger... Including the JERKS !!!


You might want to lighten up a bit and stick around. You won't find a better group of people anywhere. :cheers:


----------



## TripleGrip

and it is still early.wow


----------

